# upload new webpages



## leash14 (Dec 12, 2006)

I am trying to change a website I have created to be a little more user friendly. When I add a new pages, I get an index of/businesses page. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## leash14 (Dec 12, 2006)

Check out www.franklinny.org, the business directory. It currently is very dull. I wanted to break it down into more categories, but when i upload my data i get index of/business rather than the site.


----------



## leash14 (Dec 12, 2006)

I am using code. I will post one file and tell me what you think.

<!doctype html public "-//w3c//dtd html 4.0 transitional//en">

Business Directory for Franklin, NY Chamber of Commerce
























*Accommodations*

Accountants

Antiques

Apartment Housing

Architectural Design

Artists

Attorney at Law

Auctions

Auto Sales & Service

Avon Representative

Book Stores

Cakes & Chocolates

Chair Caning

Computer Services

Construction

Dairy Goat Farm

Education

Embroidery Services

Entertainment

Excavating

Farm Equipment

Farm Stands

Financial Services

Funeral Homes

Fuel Services

Gas Stations

Golf Courses

Greenhouses

Grocery & General Stores

Hair Salons

Heating & Fireplaces

Insurance

Kennels & Grooming

Logging & Timber

Monuments & Headstones

Organizations

Paving

Pet Rescue & Adoption

Restaurants

Scrapbooking

Storage Facilities

Wrecker Services 

Franklin Business Directory

*
Matthew's Pond B & B*
Host: Joyce Kost
47051 County Highway 14
Treadwell, NY 13846
Call: 607-829-5222

*Roaring Brook Inn & Antiques*

Host: Artie Swenson
4486 County Route 14
Treadwell, NY 13846
Call: 607-829-3509
Email: [email protected]


Home | Business Directory |
Church Directory
Event Calendar |
History
Local Information |
Membership Information
​
​
​​


 











































 

© 2001-2005 FranklinNY.org All rights reserved. *
Design and Hosted by: LandJConsultants.com
*






​



 


----------



## leash14 (Dec 12, 2006)

I am not advertising my own site. I am asking for help. Maybe this site is useless if there are people like you on it. Never mind, I will figure it out myself or go elsewhere for help. Thanks for ruining a good experience on this site "namenotfound".


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

leash14 said:


> I am not advertising my own site. I am asking for help. Maybe this site is useless if there are people like you on it. Never mind, I will figure it out myself or go elsewhere for help. Thanks for ruining a good experience on this site "namenotfound".


No not you, I was talking to cupteadesign (hence why I quoted his posts).
In both his posts, he couldn't help but plug his own site.

You're fine 

But thank you for jumping to conclusions


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

cupteadesign.com said:


> Namenotfound-
> 
> People on here for web design that ive seen dont know the first thing in helping someone. Take your useless posts out of this thanks.


You basically said "I don't want to help you here, but join my site and I'll help."

So you're the one that had "useless" posts


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

cupteadesign.com said:


> Rofl- because as I stated before , people on here for web design dont seem to g!ve much about helping others. So instead I told them the right route .


So you join sites, to advertise your own site? Exactly what I said in my first post! :down:

If your really wanted to "help", you'd help on the board the question is currently being asked on. But you're here to advertise, not help


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

cupteadesign.com said:


> That's not the case- go waste your time else where your not helping anyone with your babysitting.


You're the one that's continuing this. All I did was make ONE comment to you. Then one to the other guy explaining that I wasn't talking about him.

It was over.

YOU still felt the need to whine about why you're not advertising.

Now I'm tired of your childish attitude. I have people to help, I can't spend all my time catering to you.


----------



## leash14 (Dec 12, 2006)

What did you expect me to think. and considering you did not give any useful information to my question why did you even bother to respond. you more or less must bashed someone for helping out even if it meant going to another site.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

leash14 said:


> *What did you expect me to think.* and considering you did not give any useful information to my question why did you even bother to respond. you more or less must bashed someone for helping out even if it meant going to another site.


Well it's pretty OBVIOUS if you see me quoting him, that I'm commenting about him and not you 

As to your question: Are you keeping the file name the same when you change the page, that is index.html? If you change the name, whereby no longer having in index file, that's why you're getting the "index of/businesses" page.

http://www.franklinny.org/index.html

Now this reply right here is far MORE help than what cupteadesign was responding with. Because all he was doing was posting his site.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

First, lety me try to address your question leash14;
I do not follow your question. Are you saying that when you connect via FTP it shows the folder business instead of the server root folder? Please clarify this so I can assist you.

*cupteadesign.....*
I find it interesting that a supposable design company uses *pre-built paid for forum software* 
You must be very good at what you do?

About useless posts 


cupteadesign said:


> Rofl- because as I stated before , people on here for web design dont seem to g!ve much about helping others. So instead I told them the right route .


If you claim to want to provide support to people then do that on these forums instead of spamming your own site.

Claims that techguy members *are not able to help here is just BS* and you have no right to make such a claim.
Members of these forums have helped hundreds of people resolve errors and computer problems,I personally have helped many members here and do not appreciate your frivolous remarks about the usefulness of these forums.

Your posts violate techguy server rules and continuation will get you removed. 


techguy.org Rules said:


> Category II Offenses
> Advertising and Spamming
> 
> * Spamming/Advertising - You cannot post advertisements of any sort in any forum. This includes products, services, or web sites from which you'd directly or indirectly benefit in any way.


This thread has been reported to the moderators.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

namenotfound said:


> Stop advertising your own site :down:


Please leave the moderating to us, we can handle it fine. If you see an obvious ad, use the report thread tool to let us know. There is no reason for you to get into a verbal battle with the parties involved, look what it evolved into here. I don't see that you had any useful suggestions for the original party, which should be the only reason for posting to the thread.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

I'll help! Or, at least try!
What do you mean when you say you keep getting Index of/businesses?
I visited the page you were on about and it looks fine to me, though I do agree with you that it needs improving. It looks like a list of links, basically. Is that the problem you are referring to?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> Please leave the moderating to us, we can handle it fine.


Thank you for the moderation JohnWill, that is exactly why I did it. I see his posts were removed too, thanks.



leash14 said:


> What did you expect me to think. and considering you did not give any useful information to my question why did you even bother to respond. you more or less must bashed someone for helping out even if it meant going to another site.


 Telling members to go to a different site is ok *only if it has relevant information to solve your problem*, but he was simply trying to take you from here to post on his forums, thats not conducive of the forums rules, thats all that was meant by that, no hurt towards you was intended.

Please don't be perturbed, lets try to solve this. We need clarification on the error your getting as we don't quite understand what the problem is right now.
Is the problem with an FTP connection?
A document?
A web script?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I deleted the post where I quoted him, since his links were in my quotes. And sorry John, it just annoys me when I see blatant advertising like that. Next time I'll just report it.

I'm almost 100% sure you mean this (see attachment)

Like I said, make sure you still have index.html and you don't rename it to something like home.html or w/e


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

This thread is a mess.


----------



## leash14 (Dec 12, 2006)

It looks normal right now because I put it back the way it was, but when I try to replace the current file with the new ones, it comes up with an index of/ businesses. Then when I click on the link it goes to where it should but, but I want it to go there off the homepage when you click on the Business Directory.


----------



## leash14 (Dec 12, 2006)

To Sequal7 on #11. The answer is yes.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Ok, I think I understand what your saying. 
You connect to your website using an FTP software program and instead of it going to your servers root folder (where all your files and folders are) it goes to the business folder. Correct?
Basically the FTP software on your computer should have a default or startup folder, these are pretty easy to set generally. Unfortunately setting this varies with the software so let me know which FTP program you use to connect and I may be able to help you further.


----------



## leash14 (Dec 12, 2006)

I am using Core FTP Lite.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Ok, there are a couple of places you can check.
First, open your ftp program

*Step 1)*
Click *sites* > *site manager*
- On the *left side* of the window, select your site
- On the *right side* of the window;
Make sure that in the *Host/IP/URL* box your site is ftp.*yourdomain.com* (where *yourdomain.com* is your website url or server IP; *there should be no folder listed here, just your url or IP. If there is a trailing */business*, erase the */business* part)
If that was there and you fixed it then try to reconnect, otherwise go on to step 2

*Step 2)*
Beside the *Host/IP/URL* box there is an *advanced* button, click that
Click *General* from the left side
Make sure that there is *nothing* in the Account box on the right side (if there is something there write it down,you may need it if the connection fails and can re-instate it later.)
Click *Directory/Folder* from the left side, then on the right side, in *Remote Start Folder* may be a choice of www *or* public_html *or* left blank depending on your hosting server type. If it says www/business *or* public_html/business *or* /business erase the word */business*.
Below that you will see *Local Start Folder*, it should be the location to your site files on your computer. You can click the small* ... *and browse to the location

When your done click *OK* to close advanced options and then reconnect to the server and try it out.


----------



## leash14 (Dec 12, 2006)

I am still having the same problems with it. I will put on the website what I mean. Take a look. Could it be something in my code? A gentleman had set this site up and then decided he didn't want to do it anymore. He gave it over to me who has very little experience doing this type of stuff, but I have taught myself some things, but I really don't understand this. Please help.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Sequal7 said:


> Ok, I think I understand what your saying.
> You connect to your website using an FTP software program and instead of it going to your servers root folder (where all your files and folders are) it goes to the business folder. Correct?
> Basically the FTP software on your computer should have a default or startup folder, these are pretty easy to set generally. Unfortunately setting this varies with the software so let me know which FTP program you use to connect and I may be able to help you further.


Maybe just an idea - by your explanation of the problem maybe the FTP account is set to the business folder? Maybe this is something with the server?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

It would ony be the server is he was using an alias, such as business.hisdomain.com, but he doesn't have that set up so it cant be a server related rpblem.

He has changed his opinion of the problem. Apparetly, he has not named the page index.htm so its shouwing the directory (directory browsing is on)

To fix that you have a couple of choices.
Rename your *accommodations.html* page *index.html*
or copy, paste and save this as *index.php* and ftp this in the business folder on your server;

```
<?php
header( 'Location: http://franklinny.org/businesses/accommodations.html' ) ;
?>
```


----------



## leash14 (Dec 12, 2006)

I changed the accommodations to index and it worked great. Now I want to add the other types of businesses, please tell me how to do that. You can see from the site that it is not allowing me to do that. What do I do?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

That's EXACTLY what I told you on page 1, to change the file to "index"... no one ever listens to me


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

namenotfound said:


> That's EXACTLY what I told you on page 1, to change the file to "index"... no one ever listens to me


I feel bad for you.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

namenotfound said:


> That's EXACTLY what I told you on page 1, to change the file to "index"... no one ever listens to me


*Did you say something???*

J/K. 
I saw that in the first page.
__________________________________________
Leash, do you have some script on your site that allows you to create pages or are you creating then uploading pages manually?
*If manually, *
In your business directory, the links on the left go to the page in the link name. You therefore need for example to create a page that the link is going to link to. 
Example, *Accountants* is the *first link* on the left of the business index.htm page. When clicked it would take the browser to the accountants.htm page (*which does not currently exist*)
Create a page with the accountants stuff on it, then upload it to your *business folder* on your web server. Do that for each link generated in the nav area to the left of the business index.htm page, naming then according to the corresponding links that they are called upon.


----------



## leash14 (Dec 12, 2006)

I did exactly what you said and yet it still won't come up. I have uploaded it to the site and it still says the page cannot be found. Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

There are easier ways of accomplishing this if you can use scripts like php and mysql in your server. 


leash14 said:


> I did exactly what you said and yet it still won't come up. I have uploaded it to the site and it still says the page cannot be found.


I don't see any corresponding pages in your web servers space that you say you have uploaded so you must be mistaken....

Ok, heres a very simple checklist....

1) Open the *index.htm* page located in your *business directory *on your computer in your web editor software (Frontpage or Dreamweaver etc)
2) Edit the index.htm webpage with the *accountants* information in it.(delete this stuff and replace it with the new information you want to display for the page you are creating)

```
Accommodations


BNAME Pond B & B
Host: FIRST LAST
##### County Highway ##
Treadwell, NY #####
Call: ### ###


BUSINESS NAME Inn & Antiques
Host: FIRST LAST
#### County Route ##
Treadwell, NY #####
Call: ### ####
Email: **********@yahoo.com
```
(edited for privacy buy you should get the point)

3) Save the *edited *index.htm page as *accountants.htm* (click "file..*save as*" and type in accountants)
4) Upload (FTP) the newly created *accountants.htm* page to your *business* directory in your web server space. (you will now have an index.htm and an accountants.htm page in your business directory)
5) Click the link on your business/index.htm page and it will load.
6) Complete exactly those steps for *every page link* you have on the left side of the business *index.htm* webpage.
*NOTE! *Step 2 and on you must save each subsequent page with the *link name* that corresponds to the page..
EXAMPLE create a new page for each of these......
*antiques.htm*.....Information on the antiques businesses, then uploaded to the business directory
*apartments.htm*....Information on the apartments businesses, then uploaded to the business directory
*attorneys.htm*....Information on the attorneys businesses, then uploaded to the business directory

Etc..etc..etc


----------

